# Asunto: Iniciarse en electrónica (reparación VHS)



## Jerry Blake (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola a todos. Esta es la primera vez que me intereso por la electrónica; por formación académica y profesión (Derecho) soy "de Letras" más que "de Ciencias". Aunque tengo ya 47 años, y quizá sea algo tardío por motivos que ahora explicaré, me veo en la obligación de aprender electrónica.

Mi único hobby y pasión ha sido siempre coleccionar películas de un formato muy concreto: el VHS (Vídeo Home System) formato obsoleto ya desde finales de los 90 con la llegada del DVD (los más jóvenes de aquí, quizá ni hayan visto un reproductor de VHS), pero que tuvo una fuerte presencia en toda mi vida. Tengo más de 2.000 películas de este formato, todas ellas originales, la mayoría, muy antiguas y preciadas para mí. Bueno, cualquiera que sienta pasión por un hobby, me comprenderá.

Hace 12 años compré un VHS nuevo (marca LG) que me ha servido muy bien, ni siquiera he tenido que llevarlo a reparar, solo limpieza de cabezales cada dos años. Hace un mes se rompió, y me obligado a afrontar tres hechos:

-Que en muchas tiendas de electrónica y servicios técnicos ni siquiera aceptan ya estos aparatos, y que otros se sinceran, no saben repararlos.
-Que finalmente, cuando conseguí que me lo cogiesen en una tienda, resultó que la pieza rota en cuestión era imposible de sustituir por falta ya de repuestos desde hace muchos años
-Que cuando me puse a buscar una nueva unidad de reproductor o grabador VHS, ninguna tienda las tiene ya. Se dejó de fabricar hace dos o tres años y solo quedan los que sobre el mundo haya en este momento. 

Al final conseguí una unidad de segunda mano, pero en buen estado y con un año de garantía. Pero no me he quedado nada tranquilo: me gustaría aprender lo suficiente de electrónica como para pòder repararlos por mi mísmo. No solo eso, me gustaría saber todo lo posible sobre el tema, señales de vídeo, funcionamiento del VHS desde todos sus ángulos, electrónica, mecánica... me preocupa la precariedad del formato y me gustaría llegar algún a ser un experto en el tema.

Mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son nulos. Sé qué es una resistencia, por ejemplo, o un LED, por un kit de Arduino que le compramos mi mujer y yo a mi hijo por reyes y que le ayudé a empezar, pero soy un completo ignorante de la mayoría de reglas de la electrónica. ¿Por donde creéis que podría empezar?

Gracias de antemano, y un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2019)

Jerry Blake dijo:


> ¿Por donde creéis que podría empezar?


Por olvidarte de los VHS y usar la lectora que has comprado para pasar todas esas películas a formato digital.
Luego las colocas en DVD o BluRay y te olvidas de aprender electronica.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2019)

¿DVD? ¿Eso que es?
El caso es que me suena

El blurai ya me lo he saltado directamente.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 7, 2019)

Aprender a reparar un reproductor VHS  te puede suponer minimo 7 años de estudios (siendo muy aplicado y constante).
Conozco gente con carrera de ingenieria en electronica que sabe diseñar circuitos de todas clases y son incapaces de repara un t.v o un video repoductor, con eso te lo digo todo.
Los tecnicos que reparabamos esos apartos somos una especie en extincinon y no era frecuente que se atrevieran a repara todas las marcas, solian conocer 4 o 5 como mucho y lo mismo los T.V.
Repara un VCR es complicado si no se tiene documentacion y salvo que la averia sea una pijada como gomas rotas, finales de carrera sucios, mores con las escobillas gastadas o cosas similares de poca complicacion es dificil y hace falta dominar muy bien la electronica cosa que conlleva mucho tiempo y dinero gastado en aprender.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2019)

2000.. Beta... VHS.. DVD..Bluray... páginas en la web... almacenamiento en PC....
Nos han hecho bien la p..ascua, cuando ya tenías tu buena colección de películas familiares, comerciales o amateurs, a base de acumular durante años, surgía un sitema de soporte y tecnología diferente que te obligaba a empezar de nuevo. En el mejor de los casos podías pasar todo lo que tenías al nuevo sistema con la consiguiente pérdida de tiempo y dinero y en el peor de los casos todo quedaba en el olvido.

El problema de aprender a reparar un tipo de máquina "obsoleta" es, como ya has descubierto, que hay pocos sitios donde encontrar repuestos, que los técnicos reparadores de última generación no las conocen y que los que se dedicaban a repararlas ya no lo hacen, por no ser rentables, por la falta de material e incluso porque ya han olvidado como hacerlo.

Y tienes el problema añadido de que aquí (en España) en seguida se corta por lo sano, cuando algo se deja se deja y de un día para otro nadie quiere saber nada del tema y mucho menos venderte un material que no tienen (porque hace un par de años se encargaron de tirarlo o regalarlo) ni encargarlo porque no es rentable.

De todas formas puedes poner marca (LG), modelo y sintoma de la avería y con un poco de suerte recibes ayuda del foro para ver por donde van los tiros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿DVD? ¿Eso que es?
> El caso es que me suena


Es como un disco redondito con un agujerote al medio que reemplazó a los video cassettes VHS.
Lo bueno es que aun vienen aparatos para reproducirlos y ese aparato puede reemplazar el lugar del lector VHS para que el mueble no se vea vacío y puedas jugar con un control remoto.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 7, 2019)

Si quieres aprender electrónica y más precisamente reparar VHS, adelante. El saber no ocupa.
Pero coincido cómo comentan los compañeros, ugte. migra tu material de VHS a un formato digital.


----------



## Jerry Blake (Ago 7, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por olvidarte de los VHS y usar la lectora que has comprado para pasar todas esas películas a formato digital.
> Luego las colocas en DVD o BluRay y te olvidas de aprender electronica.



Agradezco el consejo, no es la primera vez que me lo dan, ni la primera vez que lo rechazo. No me interesan ni el DVD, ni el Blu Ray, ni el 4K... no me interesa digitalizar mi colección, me interesa conservarla lo mejor posible, me interesa el VHS. Es una cuestión sentimental que escapa a toda racionalidad, lo sé, pero es lo que hay. Cosa de los hobbys  Digitalizar, solo digitalicé lo que tenía que digitalizar: vídeos caseros y familiares, desde principios de siglo XXI están a salvo en mi ordenador. Esto otro es una colección de 2.000 películas originales, que están en el formato que están. Muy ocasionalmente he digitalizado alguna por algún motivo (por ejemplo, que conserve un doblaje original que luego se ha perdido en las ediciones de formato doméstico moderno) pero no tengo plan de digitalizar la colección.




JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Aprender a reparar un reproductor VHS  te puede suponer minimo 7 años de estudios (siendo muy aplicado y constante).
> Conozco gente con carrera de ingenieria en electronica que sabe diseñar circuitos de todas clases y son incapaces de repara un t.v o un video repoductor, con eso te lo digo todo.
> Los tecnicos que reparabamos esos apartos somos una especie en extincinon y no era frecuente que se atrevieran a repara todas las marcas, solian conocer 4 o 5 como mucho y lo mismo los T.V.
> Repara un VCR es complicado si no se tiene documentacion y salvo que la averia sea una pijada como gomas rotas, finales de carrera sucios, mores con las escobillas gastadas o cosas similares de poca complicacion es dificil y hace falta dominar muy bien la electronica cosa que conlleva mucho tiempo y dinero gastado en aprender.



Muy interesante. Entiendo que la situación es difícil y que va para largo el aprendizaje (no quiero tener un enfoque poco realista, es importante saber donde me estoy metiendo), pero considero tiempo bien invertido cualquier mínimo conocimiento sobre el tema. Por lo tanto, y entiendo, leyendo tu mensaje, que te dedicaste a ello profesionalmente, ¿por donde me aconsejas empezar?



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 2000.. Beta... VHS.. DVD..Bluray... páginas en la web... almacenamiento en PC....
> Nos han hecho bien la p..ascua, cuando ya tenías tu buena colección de películas familiares, comerciales o amateurs, a base de acumular durante años, surgía un sitema de soporte y tecnología diferente que te obligaba a empezar de nuevo. En el mejor de los casos podías pasar todo lo que tenías al nuevo sistema con la consiguiente pérdida de tiempo y dinero y en el peor de los casos todo quedaba en el olvido.



Cuando salió el DVD me compré un reproductor y llegué a tener unos 150 DVD... salvo la edición especial de una de mis películas favoritas, la mayoría los acabé vendiendo o regalando. No niego que salimos ganando en todos los aspectos (imagen anamórfica con su formato original, posibilidad de ver las películas en idioma original, extras...). No se trata de una cuestión de analbetismo tecnológico, ni vengo a hablar de las _bondades _del VHS. Es que... el casette es mi formato, es lo que siempre he conocido y querido. El peso sentimental de mi colección y del formato en el que está, para mi vale mucho.




> El problema de aprender a reparar un tipo de máquina "obsoleta" es, como ya has descubierto, que hay pocos sitios donde encontrar repuestos, que los técnicos reparadores de última generación no las conocen y que los que se dedicaban a repararlas ya no lo hacen, por no ser rentables, por la falta de material e incluso porque ya han olvidado como hacerlo.
> 
> Y tienes el problema añadido de que aquí (en España) en seguida se corta por lo sano, cuando algo se deja se deja y de un día para otro nadie quiere saber nada del tema y mucho menos venderte un material que no tienen (porque hace un par de años se encargaron de tirarlo o regalarlo) ni encargarlo porque no es rentable.



Lo curioso es que el formato anterior ¡sigue vivo hoy en día! Mientras el VHS ha muerto. Yo lo conocí muy poco (me refiero al Súper 8) en mi niñez filmé algunos rollos, y aunque desde que llegó el VHS no he vuelto a usarlo, le sigo la pista y veo que en estos últimos años Kodak ha sacado una nueva cámara y emulsiones nuevas se siguen fabricando, para mi sorpresa.

Lo que ha ocurrido con este formato es que tiene una comunidad bastante extensa y unida, se ha hecho un formato de mercado pequeño, y se ha multiplicado su precio, pero el aficionado que lo quiere, lo tiene. Yo pensaba que con el VHS pasaría lo mismo, que se volvería minoritario y quizá más caro. No que desapareciera. Y lo curioso es que en algunas de las tiendas que electrodomésticos a las que fui preguntando para comprar un vídeo, me dijeron que tenían una larga lista de clientes en espera de obtener un reproductor VHS en caso de que entrase alguno, por lo que entiendo que "algo" de demanda hay.



> De todas formas puedes poner marca (LG), modelo y sintoma de la avería y con un poco de suerte recibes ayuda del foro para ver por donde van los tiros.



El problema era una pieza dentada rota que únicamente podía sustituirse por otra pieza igual del mismo modelo, según me aseguraron. Después de un tiempo buscando (encontré una o dos unidades en Ebay, por precios superiores a 500 euros ) y cuando ya conseguí el vídeo nuevo, el estropeado lo acabé relegando al garaje, aunque podría recuperarlo.

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2019)

Jerry Blake dijo:


> encontré una o dos unidades en Ebay, por precios superiores a 500 euros )


    Qué filios de......... /%"@ #  como se aprovechan los muy... al final terminarán regalándolo o dejándolo por ahí tirado 
Hay muchos videos en internet de cómo copiar o reparar ruedas dentadas.  

Electrónica Molgar tenía mucho de ese material, puedes intentar por ahí. 
También está ETCO-FERSAY, pero es mas dirigido al profesional, si encuentras alguna sucursal donde vives puedes probar.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2019)

Es lo que tiene, si te gusta el VHS, por el motivo que sea pues tendrás que pagar para conservarlo.
Digitalizar todas esas películas y almacenarlas puede costar 20 o 30€ como mucho, pero es otra cosa.

No lo comparto pero lo entiendo, yo no soy aficionado a la retro informática soy retro voajeur , me gusta entrar a los foros retro y ver lo que la gente hace con c64, msx, spectrum etc. Pero me da pereza mantener eso. Hice un clon del spectrum que apenas he usado nada y tengo otro implementado en FPGA que lo mismo.


----------



## belinea2 (Ago 7, 2019)

Echa un ojo a este curso de Editronikx.




Hay muchos similares. Ese es de confianza


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Ago 7, 2019)

Jerry Blake dijo:


> Agradezco el consejo, no es la primera vez que me lo dan, ni la primera vez que lo rechazo. No me interesan ni el DVD, ni el Blu Ray, ni el 4K... no me interesa digitalizar mi colección, me interesa conservarla lo mejor posible, me interesa el VHS. Es una cuestión sentimental que escapa a toda racionalidad, lo sé, pero es lo que hay. Cosa de los hobbys  Digitalizar, solo digitalicé lo que tenía que digitalizar: vídeos caseros y familiares, desde principios de siglo XXI están a salvo en mi ordenador. Esto otro es una colección de 2.000 películas originales, que están en el formato que están. Muy ocasionalmente he digitalizado alguna por algún motivo (por ejemplo, que conserve un doblaje original que luego se ha perdido en las ediciones de formato doméstico moderno) pero no tengo plan de digitalizar la colección.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi consejo es que no tires ningun aparto por mal que este. Son una fuente de organos viables para transplantes o para hacer proyectos y se aprende mucho desarmando aparatos viejos.
Lo segundo es que si de verdad quieres aprender dediques todos tus esfuerzos a hacerlo sin marcarte un plazo determinado.
El levantador de pesas no coge 100 kilogramos de la noche a la mañana, es un entrenamiento metodico y diario dedicando tiempo y perfeccionado la tecnica mediante la practica.
En el mundo de la electronica para poder llegar a algun sitio hace falta estudiar mucho y aplicar metodo.
Hay muchas parcelas diferentes y tienes que empezar por lo basico. Aprender a interpretar signos de esquemas. conocer los componentes. Aprender a usar apartos de medicion. electronica analogica cableada y programada. Electronica digital. Ir montando circuitos de aplicacion tales como fuentes de alimentacion, temporizadores, reguladores. etc.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 7, 2019)

Jerry Blake dijo:


> Agradezco el consejo, no es la primera vez que me lo dan, ni la primera vez que lo rechazo. No me interesan ni el DVD, ni el Blu Ray, ni el 4K... no me interesa digitalizar mi colección, me interesa conservarla lo mejor posible, me interesa el VHS. Es una cuestión sentimental que escapa a toda racionalidad, lo sé, pero es lo que hay. Cosa de los hobbys  Digitalizar, solo digitalicé lo que tenía que digitalizar: vídeos caseros y familiares, desde principios de siglo XXI están a salvo en mi ordenador. Esto otro es una colección de 2.000 películas originales, que están en el formato que están. Muy ocasionalmente he digitalizado alguna por algún motivo (por ejemplo, que conserve un doblaje original que luego se ha perdido en las ediciones de formato doméstico moderno) pero no tengo plan de digitalizar la colección.


El problema con "conservar tu colección" es que, mas temprano que tarde, no vas a tener donde reproducirla. Tal como bien comentaste, nadie quiere reparar un VHS y tampoco hay piezas mecánicas de repuesto que sean compatibles entre modelos, así que por mas que te esfuerces en aprender a repararlas, te recomiendo que vayas pensando en comprar una impresora 3D para recrear las piezas plásticas que desgasten y rompan, sumado a una imagen del santo de tu devoción para pedirle que nunca palme un cabezal por que ahí si que estarás frito.
Que se yo...todo bien con tu postura respecto a conservar la colección (yo nunca dije que tiraras los cassettes VHS), pero estás viviendo al borde del abismo con tu idea de no generar un respaldo digital de ellas...
En fin....saludos!


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 7, 2019)

Me permito agregar que digitalizar tu colección no sólo es imprescindible por lo que ya te han dicho los colegas (problemas para reparar estos equipos), sino que además, las cintas de VHS pueden almacenar hongos que terminan perjudicando la calidad de imagen y en último término al mismo casette o el aparato, lo que tarde o temprano no tendrá otra consecuencia que sepultar tu colección. 

Por mucho que uno pueda tener un hobby de almacenar aparatos retro, hay que tener medidas de salvoguarda, especialmente cuando se trata de aparatos que transmiten audio/video.

La decisión final es tuya, pero son elementos que debes tener en consideración.


----------



## Jerry Blake (Ago 8, 2019)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Mi consejo es que no tires ningun aparto por mal que este. Son una fuente de organos viables para transplantes o para hacer proyectos y se aprende mucho desarmando aparatos viejos.
> Lo segundo es que si de verdad quieres aprender dediques todos tus esfuerzos a hacerlo sin marcarte un plazo determinado.
> El levantador de pesas no coge 100 kilogramos de la noche a la mañana, es un entrenamiento metodico y diario dedicando tiempo y perfeccionado la tecnica mediante la practica.
> En el mundo de la electronica para poder llegar a algun sitio hace falta estudiar mucho y aplicar metodo.
> Hay muchas parcelas diferentes y tienes que empezar por lo basico. Aprender a interpretar signos de esquemas. conocer los componentes. Aprender a usar apartos de medicion. electronica analogica cableada y programada. Electronica digital. Ir montando circuitos de aplicacion tales como fuentes de alimentacion, temporizadores, reguladores. etc.



Empezaré con el curso que ha recomendado belinea2, lo estuve ojeando ayer noche y promete ser justo lo que necesito: empezar desde cero. Claro que, como tú bien dices, la electrónica no es teoría sino también práctica. Voy a ir adquiriendo lo necesario (sobre todo, un multímetro, algunas otras cosas ya las tengo en mi caja de herramientas). Respecto al vídeo estropeado, no pensaba tirarlo, precisamente pensando en lo que mencionas, en que me puede servir banco de piezas de repuesto algún día. Está a buen recaudo.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con "conservar tu colección" es que, mas temprano que tarde, no vas a tener donde reproducirla. Tal como bien comentaste, nadie quiere reparar un VHS y tampoco hay piezas mecánicas de repuesto que sean compatibles entre modelos, así que por mas que te esfuerces en aprender a repararlas, te recomiendo que vayas pensando en comprar una impresora 3D para recrear las piezas plásticas que desgasten y rompan, sumado a una imagen del santo de tu devoción para pedirle que nunca palme un cabezal por que ahí si que estarás frito.
> Que se yo...todo bien con tu postura respecto a conservar la colección (yo nunca dije que tiraras los cassettes VHS), pero estás viviendo al borde del abismo con tu idea de no generar un respaldo digital de ellas...
> En fin....saludos!



No, si está claro que tal y como dices, así es, precisamente por eso me interesa aprender electrónica para poder hacer por mí mismo todo lo posible por mis aparatos. Respecto al tema de las piezas en impresoras 3D es algo que ya me comentó el técnico que finalmente me intentó arreglar el vídeo, como posible solución, supongo que podría ser viable.



skynetronics dijo:


> Me permito agregar que digitalizar tu colección no sólo es imprescindible por lo que ya te han dicho los colegas (problemas para reparar estos equipos), sino que además, las cintas de VHS pueden almacenar hongos que terminan perjudicando la calidad de imagen y en último término al mismo casette o el aparato, lo que tarde o temprano no tendrá otra consecuencia que sepultar tu colección.
> 
> Por mucho que uno pueda tener un hobby de almacenar aparatos retro, hay que tener medidas de salvoguarda, especialmente cuando se trata de aparatos que transmiten audio/video.
> 
> La decisión final es tuya, pero son elementos que debes tener en consideración.



El tema de los hongos (o moho) en las cintas, lo tengo presente y lo llevo controlado. Nunca me he atrevido prácticamente a abrir siquiera un reproductor VHS, porque por mi desconocimiento de la electrónica temía estropear algo, pero con los casettes es distinto: me guardé una docena de cintas grabadas de la televisión, no originales, cuando tiré el resto de cintas grabadas para quedarme solo con las originales, precisamente para aprender a repararlas. Hice varias pruebas, y he abierto y limpiado de moho las pocas cintas de mi colección (una media docena) que lo han presentado, siguiendo tutoriales de Youtube, sin problemas. Reviso 1/4 de mi colección cada mes en busca de moho u otros defectos. Claro que eso es más mecánica que electrónica. También sé empalmar la cinta si esta se rompe (incluso tengo una empalmadora específica para sistema VHS que me regaló un amigo cuando cerró su videoclub).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 8, 2019)

Ojo con los empalmes de cintas que son la primera causa de fallo de cabezales de vídeo, después del desgaste o introducción de "elementos extraños" por seres bajitos.
Los cabezales son la cosa mas sensible que puedas encontrar, con rozarlos con la yema del dedo te los puedes cargar, romper sin vuelta atrás.
Tenia entendido que no se aconsejan hacer empalmes de ese tipo. Debe ser algo profesional o no merece la pena ni intentarlo.

Como anécdota te diré que un jefe que tuve se volvió loco, cambió dos cabezales a costa de su bolsillo (y estamos hablando de unas 25.000 pts de las de antes cada vez)  a causa de una cinta de videoclub empalmada con una grapa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> a causa de una cinta de videoclub empalmada con una grapa


----------



## Jerry Blake (Ago 8, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ojo con los empalmes de cintas que son la primera causa de fallo de cabezales de vídeo, después del desgaste o introducción de "elementos extraños" por seres bajitos.
> Los cabezales son la cosa mas sensible que puedas encontrar, con rozarlos con la yema del dedo te los puedes cargar, romper sin vuelta atrás.
> Tenia entendido que no se aconsejan hacer empalmes de ese tipo. Debe ser algo profesional o no merece la pena ni intentarlo.
> 
> Como anécdota te diré que un jefe que tuve se volvió loco, cambió dos cabezales a costa de su bolsillo (y estamos hablando de unas 25.000 pts de las de antes cada vez)  a causa de una cinta de videoclub empalmada con una grapa



Alucinante 

Yo personalmente los 7 u 8 empalmes que he tenido que hacer los he hecho bien y a conciencia, utilizo un adhesivo muy fino que me recomendó mi amigo, y una empalmadora dedicada; hasta ahora no he tenido problemas. Sí que es cierto que los cabezales son probablemente la pieza más delicada que lleva el vídeo, yo nunca me he atrevido ni a limpiarlo por mi mismo, siempre lo he llevado a que me lo hicieran a un servicio técnico, a pesar de que hay muchos manuales y tutoriales por Internet hasta que no lo tenga todo medianamente claro... prefiero no tocar.

De momento ya tengo como "deberes" seguir el curso de electrónica recomendado y adquirir un multímetro, a ver si alguien tiene algo más que añadir / recomendar


----------



## felixreal (Ago 8, 2019)

Hola!

Ánimo en tu hobby, te llevará tiempo, y mucho esfuerzo, pero estoy convencido que merecerá la pena.

Me permito hacerte un par de sugerencias: la primera, consigue como sea una unidad como la que tienes, aunque esté averiada. Será una fuente muy valiosa de repuestos.
La segunda, en sitios como cash converters, El Troc, etc hay reproductores VHS, a veces muy baratos. Igual encuentras uno, para quitarle la tapa, ver cómo funciona por dentro y cuando te hayas armado de valor y mucha paciencia, desmontarlo para reconocer y trastear todas las partes, ver lo que hacen los diferentes engranajes de la mecánica, etc...

Ánimo y suerte!!!

PD, por si acaso, haz copia digital de tu colección!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 19, 2019)

Hace poco me regalaron un VHS (Sharp VC-A534) del año 1994. Al conectarlo mostraba unas rayitas horizontales (de cuando no se ajusta el reloj) y al darle power, el display se desvanecia y luego se apagaba y sonaba un fuerte silbido (como de unos 5khz) ... un ruido del interior, no producido por un parlante (porque no tiene, je je!!).

Debo aclarar que no se nada de reparar VHS y que hasta la fecha es el único que he reparado. Lo destape y estaba bastante sucio y del lado de la fuente (tiene una sola tarjeta grande) se sentía un olor como a orina y al lado del transformador se veía como si un liquido se hubiese regado.

En esa zona hay muchos condensadores y pensé que el olor y la mancha era del electrolito que se había regado. Con un medidor de ESR (casero) probé todos los condensadores de la fuente, encontrando 5 malos. También estaba bastante mal de soldadura ...así que procedí a resoldar casi toda la tarjeta.

Después de cambiar los condensadores y reparar la soldadura, el VHS encendió y quedo estable sin apagarse (y el ruido desapareció). 

Afortunadamente me lo dieron con un cassette; lo puse en la entrada pero el VHS no lo recibió. Empecé a revisar y note que hay como un foto diodo o foto transistor en cada lado del mecanismo que sobresale de la placa, muy sucios ...casi ni se veían.

Los limpie, y entonces el cassette entro pero no se veía nada en la pantalla del TV (solo la pantalla azul y una palabra parpadeando TRACKING...)

Limpie algo que gira y que esta inclinado y en donde la cinta mas se enrolla (supongo que es el cabezal) pero no funciono ... solo se sentía el audio (audio sin sonidos medios y agudos). Retire un flex de ese dispositivo que esta tapado con un blindaje (me imagine que llevaría video, por estar tan protegido) limpie la parte del conector, pues estaba algo sucio.

Después de eso, empezó a dar imagen pero con el sonido muy opaco (como si pasara por un filtro pasa bajos). Observe que tenia otra cosa, parecida a una cabeza de un reproductor de cassette de audio (deck) pero mas grande y tiene un tornillo con un resorte. Lo gire y el audio empezó a sonar con medios y agudos.

Por ahora funciona muy bien el VHS ... espero que le pueda servir de algo a la persona que pregunta, pues yo nunca había reparado uno.

Nota: si quieren subo fotos.


----------

